# SDTV question



## Atarius (Jan 5, 2008)

Recently my SDTV Samsung has had problems with its' picture. It darkens and brightens randomly and has started leaning more towards the dark side. You can still see all the images on screen but the change from bright to dark is dramatic.

I've tried alternate settings for picture brightness etc... to no avail. It only started doing this yesterday, although it is a few years old.

any help/advice is appreciated


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What type of TV is this? Rear-projection, CRT, LCD?


----------



## Atarius (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah that would have been a useful piece of information sooner lol sorry

It's a CRT.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Even if it's only a few years old it's likely that the electron gun is going out. Unfortunately, repair outside of warranty is prohibitively expensive.


----------

